# Rebic: problema al flessore.



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


----------



## DavMilan (19 Novembre 2021)

arrivederci a gennaio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


Ahahahah


----------



## kYMERA (19 Novembre 2021)

non ci credo.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


Eh ma che sfortuna!11!11111!!


----------



## Gamma (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )



Tutto ciò non è normale.
La sfiga c'è e non ci sono dubbi, ma non è possibile che sia solo quella, a livello di preparazione atletica qualcosa non va.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Novembre 2021)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> non ci credo.


ah io ci credo alla stragrande invece. Sarei stato sorpreso se avessero detto "solo una botta, fuori per precauzione gioca mercoledì"


----------



## JoKeR (19 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi è pretattica.. ahahahahah ahhahaha così dicevano…


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Novembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò non è normale.
> La sfiga c'è e non ci sono dubbi, ma non è possibile che sia solo quella, a livello di preparazione atletica qualcosa non va.


Esatto. Se confermata la notizia... Parlare solo di sfortuna non avrebbe senso.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


è meglio se mandiamo tutta la rosa in nazionale, perchè a milanello si rompono sicuro


----------



## neversayconte (19 Novembre 2021)

Rebic ritirati


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Novembre 2021)

Neanche la buonanima di mio nonno si sarebbe infortunato dopo un colpo di tacco.


----------



## kipstar (19 Novembre 2021)

ormai non sto tranquillo nemmeno quando vedo i convocati.....solo quando li vedo spuntare dal tunnel....


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Novembre 2021)

Tutto normale tranquillli!
Pioli ha uno staff di criminali.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


non ho veramente parole. si è allenato 2 settimane a milanello e si è infortunato oggi. adesso se va bene torna a gennaio


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Novembre 2021)

Non ci sono parole...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è pretattica.. ahahahahah ahhahaha così dicevano…


Non ti azzardare a pretendere di sapere come stia e come procede il recupero.
Siamo anche noi complici della pretattica.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


Era ovvio era il flessore.
Tipico del colpo di tacco.


----------



## Davidoff (19 Novembre 2021)

Siamo ridicoli, certe cose solo a noi possono capitare.


----------



## sunburn (19 Novembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Se confermata la notizia... Parlare solo di sfortuna non avrebbe senso.


Penso che il problema sia che, essendo infortuni della nostra squadra, li si vivono in modo più drammatico e amplificato.
Se cercate l’elenco degli infortunati delle varie squadre potete verificare che tutte hanno infortuni. Poi per carità, si può sempre migliorare, ma non è che abbiamo degli incapaci totali nello staff.


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2021)

Io non ci voglio credere.
Maignan, Calabria, Hernandez, Diaz, Kessie, Giroud, Ibrahimovic e ora Rebic tutti si sono rotti o hanno preso il covid.

Leao, Tomori, Kjaer (stranamente), Tonali.
Gi unici che si sono salvati e sto andando a memoria.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso che il problema sia che, essendo infortuni della nostra squadra, li si vivono in modo più drammatico e amplificato.
> Se cercate l’elenco degli infortunati delle varie squadre potete verificare che tutte hanno infortuni. Poi per carità, si può sempre migliorare, ma non è che abbiamo degli incapaci totali nello staff.


Purtroppo non riusciamo a mandare in campo l'11 titolare da due anni.
E' inammissibile.

E va bene che conta la rosa e che bisogna esser più forti di tutto ma a tutto c'è un limite.
Questo si è rotto con un colpo di tacco....


----------



## sampapot (19 Novembre 2021)

muscoli e tendini sono diventati molto delicati...forse gli hanno tirato troppo "il collo"...preparatori atletici incapaci


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2021)

I colpi di tacco una volta su 10 ti stirano, c'è poco da fare, movimento innaturale.


----------



## folletto (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )



Difficile commentare, non so più cosa pensare riguardo a questi infortuni continui


----------



## sacchino (20 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, Rebic ha accusato un problema al flessore dopo il colpo di tacco con fitta (*QUI* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/rebic-ancora-ko-ce-leao-fitta-dopo-colpo-di-tacco.109722/ )


Al Milan ci si infortuna giocando a briscola


----------

